# NC Raleigh Repticon this weekend, 11/22-11/23?



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi y'all,

Anyone going to Repticon this weekend? I could bring some Ficus villosa if anyone needs some, along with some other rare plants. I also have some subadult/adult Leucs, though I'm not desperate to part with them!

Let me know!

Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't come Saturday, but might be convinced to come Sunday if someone wants some near-adult Chazuta imitators...


----------

